# Had a Good Day Yesterday



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Everything got shot except Camo Ruger, M&P and A Couple Glocks

The Beowulf is a Beast along with the DE. 50 

The Sodas were targets


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

does look like a great day:yes:

i shot that many last but i had to tote all mine to a range


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

have a few videos but they wouldnt upload and the sound seems to be before the actions lol. damn camera


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*dang*

God bless America


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks like a lot of cleaning to be done if you shot all thoses. That would take me a week to get that done. What fun!!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

duckhunter said:


> Looks like a lot of cleaning to be done if you shot all thoses. That would take me a week to get that done. What fun!!


i was thinking the same thing. haha. that is awesome though. awesome collection. i didn't know they actually made the gold desert eagles - thought they were just hollywood props! haha.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

them who shoots , cleans:thumbsup:

I guess they are helping. looks like a fun day


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Anything left of the fence behind the pallet??


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

well dang...you sure do have a few!

teach that young man in the burgundy shirt how to stand. Lean into the gun, dont let it bow you back


----------

